# 1920 elgin motobike



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2009)

here is a photo of my 1920 elgin motobike. it is all original.  i bought it from the original owner beleive it or not.   the paint is faded away tires are nos.  it a bike built by dayton and has some harley elements to it. vey cool bike.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a sweet find! Does the tank open for storage? The guy you bought it from must be 100! He must have kept it inside.
Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2009)

yes the tank opens up but it is for the battey.  that is the only thing that is missing the clips and side tank switch for the battery.  i forgot i have the tool bag and tools also.
i was talking to a person about old bikes and he said there was a man he knew with  a bike in the shed that was old.  i gave him my number and 2 months later he called to my dismay.  i went over to his house and the elderly gentleman went to the shed and pulled it out.  i couldnt beleve it..  he said he was the original owner.  he showed me a spot on the tank that has a #4 painted on it and it was for a race track racer he liked when he was a kid.  i left every thing on it as it was.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 19, 2010)

I know this is a very old post, but that bike is gorgeous


----------



## redline1968 (May 21, 2010)

thanks i couldn't beleave that i talked to the original owner who got when he was a kid.  mark


----------



## slick (May 23, 2010)

That has got to be the coolest bike, being all original, and the fact that you got to talk to the original owner is priceless! Keep it original and in the house. At least I would have it in my living room, whether the wife liked it or not!


----------



## redline1968 (May 23, 2010)

i rode it with those tires on it and it was like a raleigh in feel and fast for what it is.  the color is not rust.  it is actually red that has faded away.  oh ya, it's inside and the wife actually likes them in the house.. .  
mark


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (May 24, 2010)

Heres my elgin motorbike, missing a few parts (seat,grips,pedals,) hopfuly I'll find them soon.


----------



## redline1968 (May 24, 2010)

nice bike,  you should have no problem finding them.  mark...


----------

